# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  VBA Excel on Mac - how to connect to SQL server

## Little Deuce

I have been trying to find out how to connect through VBA code to a SQL server.   It appears the ActiveX data objects are not available on the Mac so how does one make the connection?   I have the DSN but I do not know what object/class/whatever is used.  This is driving me nuts as I know there must be a way of doing it. 

If anyone has code snippets that connect to SQL and get record sets out of a query, please post here.   I need this for a work project ASAP.

Little Deuce (aka. Bryan)

----------

